# Forum Home Renovation Demolition  House relocators in NSW

## chicoelsa

Hi 
Just wondering if anyone knows of any good reliable House relocators in NSW, preferably around the Newcastle north coast areas. 
We have found a small cute 4 room 100 year old Miners Cottage which is only about 6 x 6 metres that we want to move to our land  and do it up as a weekend cottage. 
I have found a few House Relocators, they are either unreliable and do not return my calls when they say they are going to or their phones are disconnected. 
We are trying to find out the process and approx cost to move the cottage to our land. 
Would love to hear from anyone or  if anyone has any ideas on how to move to the cottage. 
Thank you in advance. :Redface:

----------


## jatt

This is my house relocation project.  Still got a few minor things to do. 
http://www.renovateforum.com/f176/house-relocation-73972/ 
Before starting check out what u need to do to make it up to scratch with current standards.  lotsa fotos (apart from interest sake to other forumites) may help u with the likes of inspectors.  For example... is u will probably have to insulate walls, so if pulled up u have some proof that u actually did this once wall sheeting is up. 
feel free to ask questions. 
jatt

----------


## chicoelsa

Just wondering if anyone knows of any good reliable house movers in NSW??
I am still trying to find someone reliable to move the little Miners cottage for us.
I have contacted so many if them, they are either unreliable or not interested. 
Don't understand why they have house moving businesses if they are not interested??
We only want it moved a 2 hr drive at the most, so if you hear of anyone or know anyone tat ay be interested we would really appreciate if you could pass on their details.
Thank you

----------


## nww1969

> Just wondering if anyone knows of any good reliable house movers in NSW??
> I am still trying to find someone reliable to move the little Miners cottage for us.
> I have contacted so many if them, they are either unreliable or not interested. 
> Don't understand why they have house moving businesses if they are not interested??
> We only want it moved a 2 hr drive at the most, so if you hear of anyone or know anyone tat ay be interested we would really appreciate if you could pass on their details.
> Thank you

  How did you go with this project, did you find anyone to do the job. 
Neil.

----------

